# Sharon Shut Up!



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Sharon Stone, Thespian ( That's greek for an actor, not her sexual persuasion) commented the earthquakes in China are from 'Bad Karma.' I am greatfull Madonna hasn't joined in with insights from the sacred Kaballa. For the record, seeing as I am close to a small segment of the expatriate community, tibetans are praying for their chinese brothers. His Holyness the Dalai Lama is praying for the chinese. I'm even praying for the chinese. I'm sorry, but anyone with a modicum of intelligence and regardless of political persuasion should be utterly fatiqued with these Thespians improvising lines without rehearsal or thought. They 'emote' to much in front of microphones.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

You (can still) pray for people with "bad karma." In fact it's a central duty of Vajrayana Buddhism, the kind most Tibetans practice. Compassion for all means just that. No exceptions. And the people having the obviously worst of times are usually those in most need of compassion.

Having said that, it would be nice if actors weren't solicited for their opinions on things outside of acting in absence of anything else that might suggest they know of what they speak. Everyone has an opinion but when the press uses the ephemeral fame of experts at remunerative lying (what is acting after all but constant falsifying of who you are for profit?) to attempt to add weight to statements like this it serves no one well.

Ms. Stone is free to speak but it would also be nice if people considered the source a little more often.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

What can you say ?










Is she a bit mentally challenged or something ? Think before you talk.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I find the "theological" utterances of our thespian friends to be banal most of the time. This is another example of theological banality!

Perhaps as a christian I should say the earthquake was God's judgement on China - but then I wonder why my nation gets away with it. No, with all other people of good will I am praying for my Chinese brothers and sisters ( in the human family and the christian family - together).

By the way, as it is often said - it is buildings that kill people not earthquakes - it seems that shoddy buildings were the cause of death in China too - much to the anger of the people who have lost loved ones. Is this bad karma? Maybe, but I'd prefer to call it good old injustice ( money given to build well was apparently stolen by the local authorities) - in line with the prophets of ancient Israel!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

What is it that the Chinese people themselves have done to deserve this "bad karma?"


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, obviously the Chinese people bear no responsibility for their government.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

'DON'T BLAME ME, I VOTED FOR CHANG CAI CHECK' ( SP ) isn't exactly standard bicycle art in Beijing. There was a project I lost current information on. A aviation group located a P 40 B Kittyhawk ditched in a lake during the AVGs heroic service against Imperial Japan. A few surviving Flying Tigers were consultants on the intitial crash site survey. A few older chinese approached them and proudly told of helping to build the runway.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Kav said:


> 'DON'T BLAME ME, I VOTED FOR CHANG CAI CHECK' ( SP ) isn't exactly standard bicycle art in Beijing....


I suppose if anyone tried to put that on their bicycle it'd serve only, for a very short time, as a literal target.

It is interesting that the official government response, however culpable it was in the first place for all these buildings being built as they were, has been much better than other more democratic governments responses to large scale disasters. One thing about totalitarian places, they can mobilize quickly for just about anything. Especially with the approach of the sacred five rings of international stature.

My prayers are with everyone.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

*It's not Karma, it's not religion.*

Life is fraught with peril and s**t happens. Life's like that.

Mychael


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Yes, obviously the Chinese people bear no responsibility for their government.


I sense sarcasm there.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Who is she to comment about the earthquakes in China,It's like Tom Cruise speaking out about his knowledge on Scientology.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Who is she to comment about the earthquakes in China,It's like Tom Cruise speaking out about his knowledge on Scientology.


Great point.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

mipcar said:


> Life is fraught with peril and s**t happens. Life's like that.
> 
> Mychael


'bout sums it up. What we can do is show compassion to those who experience the sh**t


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm really quite shocked at the haters on this board. Certain truths of life are immutable and undeniable, that among these are:

1. One's importance in the world is directly relational to the length of one's Wikipedia entry. An extensive IMDB listing is even more important since it means "people like you." Robert Oppenheimer is an example of someone who has the first, but lacks the second (he has one, but it's shorter than Ms. Stone's and it involves mostly playing himself).
2. Success in one area of life (e.g. play acting in front of a camera) exhibits a propensity for success in nearly every other area of life (e.g. commenting on public policy and theology). Actually being trained in these other areas is not only unneccessary, but inhibiting since you are then bound by such things as "facts" and "truth" (see also: Tim Robbins).
3. Art is more important than almost anything. Movies are more important than actual art.

You guys need to re-orient your priorities if you ever expect to gain an understanding of the world...and stuff.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Howard said:


> Who is she to comment about the earthquakes in China,It's like Tom Cruise speaking out about his knowledge on Scientology.


I miss the point. Stone is not a seismologist or a religious leader as far as I know. She blames karma.
Cruise is a religious leader in Scientology (just not their theologian.) 
He has not blamed the quake on Thetans.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Howard said:


> Who is she to comment about the earthquakes in China,It's like Tom Cruise speaking out about his knowledge on Scientology.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I like this song better than Karma Chameleon.



This is what you get, this is what you get
This is what you get, when you mess with us


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

It's obviously a stupid statement, but no more stupid than the statements you hear every day about some particular disaster being god's will, or the fact that someone was saved from a disaster was god's will, or that some athlete can thank god for hitting the home run or beating the spread.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Talking definitely doesn't enhance her sex appeal. :devil:


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Talking definitely doesn't enhance her sex appeal. :devil:


That ship sailed shortly after "Casino".


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

It must be hard to be hot one day and over the hill the next. She has always had a big mouth but most were willing to put up with it before because of her looks. Now however......


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sharon Stone's mouth is not her best feature...it's certainly not why I watched the movie "Basic Instinct" 317 times! :devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Sharon Stone's mouth is not her best feature...it's certainly not why I watched the movie "Basic Instinct" 317 times! :devil:


What about when she uncrossed her legs?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Howard said:


> What about when she uncrossed her legs?


Now how do we begin to answer that one?


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

KenR said:


> Now how do we begin to answer that one?


"We" don't even try. However feel free to step into it at your own risk.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

She was looking for another concept out of the book of Chinese politcal thinking:

The Mandate of Heaven

Mandate of Heaven is a traditional Chinese sovereignty concept of legitimacy used to support the rule of the kings. Heaven would bless the authority of a just ruler, but Heaven would be displeased with an unwise ruler and give the Mandate to someone else. 

The Mandate has no time limitations, but instead requires just performance from the ruler. 

One of the ways to know that the Mandate was lost, is if there were a lot of natural disasters, riots, etc.

In other words, if people were taking to the streets, or if you were getting flooded and shaken from the ground up, you best resign and let someone else rule the realm.

Not that most rulers would. Which is why it is up to the people to rise up, assert their unalienable rights, and get themselves a new Emperor.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Country Irish said:


> "We" don't even try. However feel free to step into it at your own risk.


It was an interrigation scene with Michael Douglas.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

mipcar said:


> Life is fraught with peril and s**t happens. Life's like that.
> 
> Mychael


No. When bad things happen, it is "God's judgment." When good things happen, it is "God's Blessing." But we're just to stupid to have the reasoning behind it all explained to us.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

android said:


> No. When bad things happen, it is "God's judgment." When good things happen, it is "God's Blessing." But we're just to stupid to have the reasoning behind it all explained to us.


And which particular God are you alluding to? As there are several (or more) going by various cultures interpretation or will any god do?

Mychael


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

android said:


> No. When bad things happen, it is "God's judgment." When good things happen, it is "God's Blessing." But we're just to stupid to have the reasoning behind it all explained to us.





mipcar said:


> And which particular God are you alluding to? As there are several (or more) going by various cultures interpretation or will any god do?
> 
> Mychael


I don't belive God does things to us, good or bad. We were created with a free will...to be employed as we respond to events that may occur in our lives, regardless of the nature of those events. It is a wonderful tempering process called life, with the capacity to build character or breed contemt...as a result of the choices we make!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I remember this group of Unitarians expressing disappointment in a theater once. The movie was Free Willie. if you accept GOD, then mankind's various expressions of the godhead are merely Red Skelton disquised as San Fernando Red, Gertude and Heathcliff, Freddie the Freeloader, Clem Cadiddlehopper and the mean widdle kid. Show's end Red always said 'good night, and God bless."


----------

